
Thunderbird is spying you - lifepillar
https://groups.google.com/forum/?#!searchin/comp.lang.c/thunderbird$20is$20spying$20on$20you/comp.lang.c/ldRgeiBvLtc/C1Jb-WSmDgAJ
======
Carpetsmoker
I grepped the Thunderbird source code, and the only references I could find
are for integration with Facebook's now-discontinued XMPP chat system. I also
can't find any references to those IP addresses.

The IP range seems correct
([https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-157-240-0-0-1/pft?s=157....](https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-157-240-0-0-1/pft?s=157.240.21.0)),
but that doesn't mean there may be some other error. I started Thunderbird and
it's not connecting to any Facebook domain or IP.

Unfortunately the claim doesn't contain any details other than "I blocked
Facebook and my email stopped working". I don't know what situation the author
encountered, but the bombastic claim of "Thunderbird is spying you" is
completely unproven.

